# MULTI-COLOR PAINT JOBS



## ABC's (May 2, 2009)

Work from a guy i met at a shop in the 559.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

fucking badass!!!


----------



## ABC's (May 2, 2009)

best multi color award streetlow supershow


----------



## ABC's (May 2, 2009)

old school


----------



## ABC's (May 2, 2009)

gypsy rose style spider webbing


----------



## ABC's (May 2, 2009)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Bad ass work.. Some smoked out craziness


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i like this shit,, i wanted to try the fingerprint pattern with drops over it.. never saw it. but now i have.. dammit..
but this work is dope..not many people can pull off a multicolor..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sic713 said:


> i like this shit,, i wanted to try the fingerprint pattern with drops over it.. never saw it. but now i have.. dammit..
> but this work is dope..not many people can pull off a multicolor..



IMG_7550 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

ABC's said:


> Work from a guy i met at a shop in the 559.


amazing work!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sic713 said:


> i like this shit,, i wanted to try the fingerprint pattern with drops over it.. never saw it. but now i have.. dammit..
> but this work is dope..not many people can pull off a multicolor..


X2 one of da first things I noticed. I was at work and was like god damn water drops over prints


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7550 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


dammit.. shit look good too..
fuck it. ima do it anyways.. lol



elspock84 said:


> X2 one of da first things I noticed. I was at work and was like god damn water drops over prints


yea i been wanting to do this on something cuz i never seen it.. time to come up with a new ideal..


----------



## ABC's (May 2, 2009)

water drops over 1/8" fineline fingerprints. Car is called "Monte Madness" from Aztec Image


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yepp.. real nice werk! props!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sic713 said:


> dammit.. shit look good too..
> fuck it. ima do it anyways.. lol
> 
> 
> yea i been wanting to do this on something cuz i never seen it.. time to come up with a new ideal..



marble under and over fingerprint looks good ill post pics soon!


----------



## ABC's (May 2, 2009)

radical multicolor


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ABC's said:


> radical multicolor


god damn


----------



## ABC's (May 2, 2009)

trunk


----------



## ABC's (May 2, 2009)

not a multicolor but sick patterns


----------



## ABC's (May 2, 2009)




----------



## ABC's (May 2, 2009)

WOW


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

shit looks good


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

work looks great !!!!


----------



## Matthew1689 (Feb 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ABC's (May 2, 2009)

SWIFT 300


----------



## ABC's (May 2, 2009)

PATTERNS HE DID FOR ANOTHER LOCAL PAINTER BEFORE THEY TOPCOATED IT WITH CANDY AND CLEAR


----------



## antdogbrownsociety (Jul 13, 2009)

tight


----------



## ABC's (May 2, 2009)




----------



## ABC's (May 2, 2009)

black n white, award winning graphics with NO COLORS or NO CANDIES!!!!


----------



## antdogbrownsociety (Jul 13, 2009)

whos doing the painting i need to do my top on my 63


----------



## ABC's (May 2, 2009)

pm me and i'll give you the guys number


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

*Nice work looks like its stone from porterville.*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice Work.Looks Good...


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

NICE...WHATS THIS DUDE CHARGE TO PAINT A RIDE ???


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

ABC's said:


> Work from a guy i met at a shop in the 559.


This is hott!


----------



## deleonking979 (Mar 25, 2012)

Damn! tight'' Bad Ass !


----------



## ABC's (May 2, 2009)

I stopped by the shop on my way to LA last week but he wouldn't let me take any pics but hopefully I'll get some soon. The current cars in the shop are far nicer than the ones I posted!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn theres some bad ass work in here.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> :thumbsup:
> IMG_7550 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 bad ass


----------

